# sheephead



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

anyone catching sheephead there yet?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Where


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

He means at Garcon Point Bridge (says Avalon Toll bridge in title)


----------



## B.CARR (Feb 4, 2008)

Ive fished there a couple times the last few weeks its been hit and miss mostly small sheepies rite at legal.


----------

